# [SOLVED] USB Memory Stick will not mount

## stardotstar

All my other automounting is working fine - CDs/DVDs (data and multimedia) and USB HDDs - partitions get detected etc...

My USB memory Bar that I can access from within WinXP VMWare Guest - so I can verify its filesystem integrity etc...

Always Gnome Volume Mounter gives me the error could not mount volume 64MB (so it clearly sees the name and such)

I am seeing this in Messages on plugging it in.

I am a member of plugdev:

```

Jun 27 12:01:19 geko sd 1:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x10070000

Jun 27 12:01:19 geko end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 128000

Jun 27 12:01:19 geko Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 128000

Jun 27 12:01:19 geko sd 1:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x10070000

Jun 27 12:01:19 geko end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 128000

Jun 27 12:01:19 geko Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 128000

Jun 27 12:01:23 geko Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Jun 27 12:01:23 geko FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found

Jun 27 12:01:44 geko Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Jun 27 12:01:44 geko FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found

Jun 27 12:02:00 geko su[5880]: Successful su for root by stardotstar

Jun 27 12:02:00 geko su[5880]: + pts/2 stardotstar:root

Jun 27 12:02:00 geko su(pam_unix)[5880]: session opened for user root by (uid=1001)

Jun 27 12:02:28 geko Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Jun 27 12:02:28 geko FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found

Jun 27 12:03:17 geko usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 3

Jun 27 12:03:21 geko usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

Jun 27 12:03:21 geko usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Jun 27 12:03:21 geko scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Jun 27 12:03:21 geko usb-storage: device found at 4

Jun 27 12:03:21 geko usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko Vendor:           Model: MEMORY BAR        Rev:

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko SCSI device sda: 128001 512-byte hdwr sectors (66 MB)

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko sda: Write Protect is off

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko SCSI device sda: 128001 512-byte hdwr sectors (66 MB)

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko sda: Write Protect is off

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko sda: Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko sda: unknown partition table

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko usb-storage: device scan complete

Jun 27 12:03:26 geko scsi.agent[18768]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko sd 2:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x10070000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 128000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 128000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko sd 2:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x10070000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 128000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 128000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko sd 2:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x10070000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 128000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 128000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko sd 2:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x10070000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 128000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 128000

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found

```

What exactly is the system seeing is wrong with this memory bar??

I try another and get similar results:

```

eko media # tail -50 /var/log/messages

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko SCSI device sda: 126976 512-byte hdwr sectors (65 MB)

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko sda: assuming drive cache: write through

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko sda: sda1

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko usb-storage: device scan complete

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko scsi.agent[25004]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2.1/3-2.1:1.0/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:00 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:01 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:02 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:02 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:02 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:02 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:02 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:02 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:04 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:04 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:04 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:05 geko sd 3:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002

Jun 27 12:08:05 geko : Current: sense key=0x0

Jun 27 12:08:05 geko ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

```

Hmmm, I know I have been able to use these in the past but I don't know what to do...

Will

----------

## clintpatty

Please post the vfat part of your kernel config if nobody comes up with an answer.

----------

## stardotstar

Thanks for the suggestion:

```

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

```

That bit??

```

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

```

----------

## clintpatty

Thanks.  Are you using unicode?  Do you have the iso8859-1 enabled in your kernel under Native Language Support?  What is the default NLS option in that section?  What is enabled in locales.build?

----------

## stardotstar

Sorry to be slow getting back to you  :Embarassed: 

```

stardotstar@geko /etc $ cat locales.build

# This file names the list of locales to be built when glibc is installed.

# The format is <locale>/<charmap>, where <locale> is a locale from the

# /usr/share/i18n/locales directory, and <charmap> is name of one of the files

# in /usr/share/i18n/charmaps/. All blank lines and lines starting with # are

# ignored. Here is an example:

# en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP.EUC-JP/EUC-JP

ja_JP.UTF-8/UTF-8

ja_JP/EUC-JP

en_HK/ISO-8859-1

en_PH/ISO-8859-1

de_DE/ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro/ISO-8859-15

es_MX/ISO-8859-1

fa_IR/UTF-8

fr_FR/ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro/ISO-8859-15

it_IT/ISO-8859-1

```

```
stardotstar@geko /etc $ cat ~/kernel/linux-2.6.16.11/.config | grep iso8859

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

```

```

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

```

----------

## troymc

```

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko Unable to load NLS charset iso8859-1

Jun 27 12:03:27 geko FAT: IO charset iso8859-1 not found 

```

Make sure all your default codepages are built:

```

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set 

```

You should also probably have codepage 431, ISO8859-15 & utf8 built as they are also pretty common.

troymc

----------

## stardotstar

Ahhh, thank you I will do a rebuild this afternoon  :Smile: 

----------

## stardotstar

that is some legendary troubleshooting.  all works ok.  All I did was reconfigure my kernel as directed and all memory sticks mount.

So - what has exactly happend here?  I looked in vain in menuconfig for the NLS but in the end had to edit the .config manually and then when I did my make it tripped back to the config questions about NLS...

```

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

```

this is what is in my .config now.

Thanks heaps!

Will

----------

## troymc

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So - what has exactly happend here?  I looked in vain in menuconfig for the NLS but in the end had to edit the .config manually and then when I did my make it tripped back to the config questions about NLS...
> 
> 

 

NLS is the last entry under FileSystems in menuconfig.

Glad you got it working!

troymc

----------

